# Review on Pup-Head portable dog potty



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

I recently purchased this for my 5 month old puppy. Before he was doing real well with going outside but I moved to a high rise condo with a patio. Since I am located on the third floor he sometimes can not make it to the ground level where the grass is. A few accidents in the hallway, very embarrassing and hard to clean up pee from cement. 

I mainly got it for morning time when he really needs to potty. It works great for small dogs, I wouldn't recommend it for medium to large dogs. It is less than 5lbs so easily removable and put into another spot or brought to the bathroom to clean in the tub.

It is pretty compact and a quick alternative BUT not substitute for him to potty. It is made out of a special synthetic grass. Under that you lay a grate plastic type material and then the plastic piece that the liquids drain into. Then what I do is put some potty pads on top of that for easier cleaning. Also the poppy pads give him another scent to show him where to pee. 

At first it took him a while to get use to, he would sit and lay on the grass. After he peed on the carpet once I took a napkin and wipe the pee and laid the napkin under the grass. He was very stubborn at first but once he had his "scent" on it he went with no problems, he even did a #2 on it. 

I still take him out in the afternoon for a walk and potty and at night around 8am so he can have some excerise but now I can leave me patio door open and he can go potty when he needs.

If you can afford $150 for this I would but necessary something you must have.


----------



## goaltending (Mar 2, 2007)

I sure wish they would have had that years ago when I lived in an apartment!


----------



## Love Sophia (Jul 5, 2009)

That's awesome. Thanks for posting! I live in an apartment and work swing shift, so I get home really late. This would be really good for me when I get home since it would make me nervous to take her out at midnight to go potty!


----------

